# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  So sánh 2 em driver servo lại HBS86H và HBS758 của leadshine

## Tuancoi

Tình hình là em đang tính mua vài em servo lai về chế máy, em thấy 2 loại này ngang giá nhau nhưng chẳn biết nó khác nhau cái j. Mấy hôm nay trời nóng bức quá, nên lên đây xin các bác tí gió. Mong được các bác chỉ giáo!

----------


## CKD

Ngoài chuyện nó có màn hình, khi cần cài đặt thì thuận lợi hơn, mấy cái khác mình chẵng thấy khác biệt gì.

Mà mình thì toàn cắm máy tính cài. Nên cái màn hình có cũng như không  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

em tháy con hbs758 chạy mát phết

----------


## Gamo

Sắp tới có Nhật Sơn closed loop kìa

----------


## Tuancoi

> em tháy con hbs758 chạy mát phết


Bác nói rỏ hơn tí đc ko ạ? Mát moto , driver , hay mát lòng, mát dạ ạ....?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác nói rỏ hơn tí đc ko ạ? Mát moto , driver , hay mát lòng, mát dạ ạ....?


trục z tải 6 đầu 2.2kw ,   môt   loại dài 150  chay cả ngày em thấy cả động cơ lẫn driver mát

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Gamo

Mấy con closed loop chạy mát. Step thường nóng phỏng tay

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy con closed loop chạy mát. Step thường nóng phỏng tay


do tải thoai, servo cho chạy full tải thì cũng lóng phỏng tay

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## garynguyen

HBS758 đắt hơn HBS86H vài trăm ngàn

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## suu_tam

Máy TQ hầu hết đều lắp sẵn 578. Còn mình mua mới toàn mua 86H.
Mua theo sở thích thôi.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## motogia

em thấy 758 nhìn driver hầm hố hơn, đấu nối chạy dây cũng đỡ cực hơn, có chăng thì chỉ hàn giắc cắm

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## phamtuongdk

E đang dùng cả 2 loại này cho máy gỗ. Hbs86h step nóng hơn bộ hbs758s mặc dù dùng chung model step. Hbs86h khi không chạy mà cấp điện vẫn nóng nhưng được cái giá rẻ hơn vài trăm và dùng được cả nguồn AC hoặc DC. Bộ hbs758s chỉ nhận nguồn AC.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## suu_tam

> em thấy 758 nhìn driver hầm hố hơn, đấu nối chạy dây cũng đỡ cực hơn, có chăng thì chỉ hàn giắc cắm


Cài đặt thì 758 nhiều thứ hơn. Còn đấu nối thì khó hơn chứ bác. Phải hàn dây, còn con kia thì có các đầu nối nhanh đơn giản hơn.

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

vâng bác, nhưng không hiểu sao em đấu nối hbs86 rất hay bị nhầm hay lỗi do lỏng lẻo, chắc tại không chịu se đầu dây chăng... :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

> E đang dùng cả 2 loại này cho máy gỗ. Hbs86h step nóng hơn bộ hbs758s mặc dù dùng chung model step. Hbs86h khi không chạy mà cấp điện vẫn nóng nhưng được cái giá rẻ hơn vài trăm và dùng được cả nguồn AC hoặc DC. Bộ hbs758s chỉ nhận nguồn AC.


Việc cùng 1 motor chạy 2 driver cho 2 nhiệt độ khác nhau không nói lên được con nào ngon hơn con nào. Vì chế độ vận hành mỗi driver set mặc định mỗi khác. Chưa nói mấy con HBS này hầu hết anh em chỉ set vi bước. Mấy cái khác thường bỏ qua.
Mấy con này, con nào dùng AC thì đều cắm DC chạy hết. Nên hãng bỏ chữ DC chỉ làm cho nó cảm thấy đơn giản hơn mà thôi.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## phamtuongdk

À ra thế. E thì chốt lại e cứ dùng hbs86h cho rẻ, vừa đủ dùng, set bằng nút gạt cũng dễ đỡ phải đọc tài liệu hướng dẫn.

----------


## Tuancoi

> À ra thế. E thì chốt lại e cứ dùng hbs86h cho rẻ, vừa đủ dùng, set bằng nút gạt cũng dễ đỡ phải đọc tài liệu hướng dẫn.


Thật ra 2 con này ko chênh giá nhau nhiều đâu bác...

----------


## suu_tam

Hai con giá có thể nói là tương đương. Một con cứ tạm gọi là điện tử, một con là cơ. Gọi theo kiểu thợ mộc bọn em.
Nếu so sánh tỷ lệ hỏng thì con 758 hỏng nhiều hơn. Chạy con 758 mát hơn thì đúng rồi, nhưng chạy con 86H kia nóng cũng chẳng ảnh hưởng gì. Còn điện tốn hay không thì cũng chẳng ai đo hay chẳng đáng gì ạ.
Nên theo tâm lý thợ mộc bọn em thì nếu con 758 sang chảnh thế, nhiều thứ hơn thế mà bằng tiền thì chắc là cũng có lý do. Thôi dùng đồ thô kệch cho lành.

----------

motogia, Tuancoi

----------


## suu_tam

> À ra thế. E thì chốt lại e cứ dùng hbs86h cho rẻ, vừa đủ dùng, set bằng nút gạt cũng dễ đỡ phải đọc tài liệu hướng dẫn.


Nếu con 86H thì không cần đọc file manual, còn con 758 thì bắt buộc phải đọc rồi.

----------


## CKD

Cụ suu_tam nói chí phải.
1 con là vỏ nhựa, đế nhôm đúc, mạch 2 lớp, công suất tích hợp.
1 con vỏ nhôm hay kẻm, đế nhôm đùn, mạch 1 lớp, công suất rời.

Tại sao nó có giá tương tự nhau thì không bàn. Nên hỏi anh em đã dùng là tỷ lệ con nào chết nhiều hơn mới chính xác nội dung.

Đa phần anh em làm nghề ít để ý công nghệ, nên không rỏ con nào nóng con nào êm. Miễn chạy ok, ra đồ đẹp là ấn tượng. Cái mà anh em làm nghề ấn tượng mạnh nhất là chết phải thay đồ. Nhớ ít khi nào quên.

Cũng có thời.. anh em kháo nhau HBS chạy nóng hư enc. Có lẻ cũng có khã năng. Chạy nóng tới gỗ còn cháy thì nói gì tới quéo cái tấm nhựa. Nhưng em dùng thì không bị gì hết. Nên em tự kết luận là của bền tại người  :Smile:

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ là
Leadshine làm thêm dòng  Easy Servo nên cái tke cũng như 1 con servo truyền thống ( chủ trị con nghiện servo)
dòng HBS đổi thành Closed loop step CL86H ( chủ trị thần thánh step như em )

b.r

----------

motogia

----------


## suu_tam

> Cũng có thời.. anh em kháo nhau HBS chạy nóng hư enc. Có lẻ cũng có khã năng. Chạy nóng tới gỗ còn cháy thì nói gì tới quéo cái tấm nhựa. Nhưng em dùng thì không bị gì hết. Nên em tự kết luận là của bền tại người


Nhà em không bị hỏng cái nào (Có khoảng gần chục cái máy). Trong khi máy nhà anh bạn em thì cơ khí ọc ạch máy hỏng hóc phần cơ khí liên tục nên động cơ cũng có con bị hỏng rồi.

----------

motogia

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Em khơi lại cái chủ đề này tý. hỏi ý kiến các bác làm nghề chạy lâu năm thì còn hbs86 với còn 758 bên nào hay hư nhiều hơn. giá thì hbs86 là 2,9 triệu, còn 758 là 3 triệu. chênh nhau có 100k nên khó lựa quá. chắc nhảy sang bác nhất sơn quá.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Em khơi lại cái chủ đề này tý. hỏi ý kiến các bác làm nghề chạy lâu năm thì còn hbs86 với còn 758 bên nào hay hư nhiều hơn. giá thì hbs86 là 2,9 triệu, còn 758 là 3 triệu. chênh nhau có 100k nên khó lựa quá. chắc nhảy sang bác nhất sơn quá.


dùng hàng bác nhatson đi bác.hehe

----------


## CKD

> Em khơi lại cái chủ đề này tý. hỏi ý kiến các bác làm nghề chạy lâu năm thì còn hbs86 với còn 758 bên nào hay hư nhiều hơn. giá thì hbs86 là 2,9 triệu, còn 758 là 3 triệu. chênh nhau có 100k nên khó lựa quá. chắc nhảy sang bác nhất sơn quá.


Đơn vị nào bán giá thơm thế bác?
cnc24h toàn 4 củ  :Big Grin:

----------


## phamtuongdk

Có giá đó đó bác. Cách đây tầm 3 tháng e có lấy 2 bộ hbs86h 8nm giá 2.9tr/1 và 2 bộ hbs86h 4nm giá 2.7 tr/1. Hàng leadshine rất đẹp và bác bán hàng cho mình nói rằng hàng nhập trực tiếp bên ledshine, bác ấy làm nhà phân phối. E tham khảo thông tin cá nhân thấy độ tin tưởng khá cao, có ít hình ảnh chụp cùng triển lãm hay văn phòng của ledshine gì gì đó e đoán thế. Motor có thắng từ của ledshine rất khó kiếm người bán nhưng bác ấy cũng có. Cá nhân e dùng thấy bộ hbs86h ít hỏng hơn hbs758 và 758s. Có mấy ae sửa driver bán lại cũng thấy bán hbs758 nhiều hơn hbs86h.

----------


## CKD

> Có giá đó đó bác. Cách đây tầm 3 tháng e có lấy 2 bộ hbs86h 8nm giá 2.9tr/1 và 2 bộ hbs86h 4nm giá 2.7 tr/1. Hàng leadshine rất đẹp và bác bán hàng cho mình nói rằng hàng nhập trực tiếp bên ledshine, bác ấy làm nhà phân phối. E tham khảo thông tin cá nhân thấy độ tin tưởng khá cao, có ít hình ảnh chụp cùng triển lãm hay văn phòng của ledshine gì gì đó e đoán thế. Motor có thắng từ của ledshine rất khó kiếm người bán nhưng bác ấy cũng có. Cá nhân e dùng thấy bộ hbs86h ít hỏng hơn hbs758 và 758s. Có mấy ae sửa driver bán lại cũng thấy bán hbs758 nhiều hơn hbs86h.


Bác cho info người bán cho mình với... mình hay dùng thằng này.
Mình không nói về khái niệm chính hãng. Nhưng bản thân mấy con HBS Leadshine mà anh em hay dùng là hàng cho thị trường nội đia china  :Big Grin:  còn đại lý hay không, hay hàng thứ cấp hay không thì.....

----------


## suu_tam

> Đơn vị nào bán giá thơm thế bác?
> cnc24h toàn 4 củ


Do các con buôn đó bán lãi siêu cao thôi. Chứ giá làng nghề toàn thế mà bác. Làng nghề làm gì có ai đủ tiền mua mấy đồ của mấy bác HN đó đâu. Chẳng may có cái gì lẻ tẻ lệch pha so với hàng thông dụng máy gỗ tàu mà các đội làng nghề không bán thì họ mới phải mua ở đó thôi.

----------


## nhatson

> Do các con buôn đó bán lãi siêu cao thôi. Chứ giá làng nghề toàn thế mà bác. Làng nghề làm gì có ai đủ tiền mua mấy đồ của mấy bác HN đó đâu. Chẳng may có cái gì lẻ tẻ lệch pha so với hàng thông dụng máy gỗ tàu mà các đội làng nghề không bán thì họ mới phải mua ở đó thôi.


thiệt tình em ko có khái niệm leadshine hay ko leadshine, leadshine thương hiệu thôi, còn nó cũng di OEM, máy hàng này cũng ko phải đồ tàu vũ trụ dì mà phải công nghệ ghê gớm
chỉ là thằng mắc tiền nó làm chỉnh chu hơn thằng rẻ tiền 1 chut . Em ví dụ như motor mắc tiền nó có sheid hoặc keo phần nắp đít. loại tốt hơn có phốt chặn và thân thì phủ keo....

Mà leadshine cũng ko phải nhất china, em đánh giá cao yako hơn, máy mắc tiền china dùng yako chứ ko dùng leadshine

----------

haignition

----------


## phamtuongdk

Cách đây vài năm e mua thì nắp encoder ở đít bằng kim loại. Giờ thấy toàn bằng nhựa.

----------


## suu_tam

> thiệt tình em ko có khái niệm leadshine hay ko leadshine, leadshine thương hiệu thôi, còn nó cũng di OEM, máy hàng này cũng ko phải đồ tàu vũ trụ dì mà phải công nghệ ghê gớm


Nghĩa là cùng một loại hàng nhưng ở làng nghề bọn em bán rẻ hơn mấy đội kia khá nhiều bác ạ. Và cũng không phải do các đội đó nhập giá cao mà là do các đội đó bán chém hơn đội làng nghề bọn em.

----------


## nhatson

> Nghĩa là cùng một loại hàng nhưng ở làng nghề bọn em bán rẻ hơn mấy đội kia khá nhiều bác ạ. Và cũng không phải do các đội đó nhập giá cao mà là do các đội đó bán chém hơn đội làng nghề bọn em.


giá cả mỗi nơi kinh doanh họ có tính toán của họ,  như china cũng vậy, cứ hbs có chử leadshine cũng có 5 7 giá rồi ợ
dẫu sao giá nó cũng hợp lí hơn giá hàng âu mỹ, hay nhật hàn

b.r

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

bác kiểm tra hộp thư nhé. em nhắn vào đó rồi.

----------


## Haoquang_90

> Có giá đó đó bác. Cách đây tầm 3 tháng e có lấy 2 bộ hbs86h 8nm giá 2.9tr/1 và 2 bộ hbs86h 4nm giá 2.7 tr/1. Hàng leadshine rất đẹp và bác bán hàng cho mình nói rằng hàng nhập trực tiếp bên ledshine, bác ấy làm nhà phân phối. E tham khảo thông tin cá nhân thấy độ tin tưởng khá cao, có ít hình ảnh chụp cùng triển lãm hay văn phòng của ledshine gì gì đó e đoán thế. Motor có thắng từ của ledshine rất khó kiếm người bán nhưng bác ấy cũng có. Cá nhân e dùng thấy bộ hbs86h ít hỏng hơn hbs758 và 758s. Có mấy ae sửa driver bán lại cũng thấy bán hbs758 nhiều hơn hbs86h.


Bác cho em xin info với, em cũng đang cần tìm mấy bộ có phanh điện từ.
Em cảm ơn.

----------

